# Celebrating the Holidays (Easter/Pesach) with Children



## Ninjamom (Apr 7, 2007)

For everyone celebrating this season, greetings and blessings to you and your families!

The idea for this thread came from another thread about 'what the holidays mean to you personally'. While that is a very important topic, those of us with young children know the equally important question, "How do you pass on the meaning and importance of these holidays so the children can understand and participate?"

So how 'bout it, everyone? What are some things you have done (that worked, that didn't work, or that have become family traditions at your house) to include your children in the celebration?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, typically, I give them the basis for the holiday in terms of the current perception of it (Easter is the resurrection, for example).  Then, we discuss the various traditions associated with the holiday and their origins.  Then, we just celebrate.  Which is to say, I involve them in all the traditions passed down to me...sometimes adding one or two along the way.  We've celebrated seasons, religious holidays, national holidays, each with an explanation.  Most everything has worked that we've done.


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 7, 2007)

As author of the thread and Chief Cook and Bottle Washer of the Household, I thought I'd go first: 
ADDED ON EDIT: But OnlyAnEgg posted before I could hit "Send"  

Here is a very simple idea for including small children in the Resurrection Celebration, and helping them understand its meaning:

*Resurrection Cookies Recipe*



			
				WPRZ Praise Radio 1650 AM Website said:
			
		

> You will need:
> 1 cup whole pecans
> 1 teaspoon vinegar
> 3 egg whites
> ...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 7, 2007)

I LIKE that!


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 7, 2007)

I HIGLY recommend that everyone celebrate a traditional Passover Seder at least once, whether you consider your family Jewish or Christian.  It is an excellent way to bring children in to an understanding and celebration of the holidays.  (In fact, that was always something that I admired about Conservative Judaism: the way traditions and celebrations are geared towrds bringing up children in an active, living faith).

Anyway, a few years back I celebrated a Traditional passover Seder at my house, for exactly those reasons.  My husband was out of town for his job, and my children were a lot younger than they are now, so it had some comical results.

Here is what Passover looked like at our house:



			
				Ninjamom said:
			
		

> One might ask, why would a family of Irish Evangelical Christians celebrate
> Passover?  For me, it had a very deep symbolism and meaning.  God had made
> His covenant with Abraham, who became father to the Jewish nation, and
> spiritual father to all those who follow his example of faith.  The
> ...


----------



## Carol (Apr 8, 2007)

That's a fantastic story Ninjamom!

While I don't have children, I think one of the best things a family can do is simply...be a family and share stories as a family.   Telling age-appropriate stories from scriptures....or sharing what how other family members have shared the holidays.  

Personally I think creative activities such as arts and crafts are great ways of sharing the meanings with children because it brings the child to think about or even meditate on the story while he/she is working on the craft. 

I really believe that simple things such as doing activities together as a family go along way to helping a child grow in their understanding.  There are many things a family can do that don't take a lot of stress or a lot of money...they just require a lot of love.  Of the many facets to Easter and Pesach stories, perhaps the most important of all is that of love.


----------

